# When Does Select Status Earned in 2016 Expire?



## Tennessee Traveler (Jul 26, 2016)

I just earned with my June 2016 travel Select Status. If I earned this status during calendar year 2016 when should my Select status expire? When I look at my AGR account on line it says my Select Status expires 2/28/2017. That is not even a full year and implies that I must re-earn my Select Status in 2017 in months January and February for my Select Status to not expire on 2/28/2017. Seems to me if you earn Select status during 2016 it should last until /2/28/2018.


----------



## abcnews (Jul 26, 2016)

I seem to recall that this may have happened to me as well. However it eventually changed to read... 2/28/2018 as the new date. I think that you may see that date change to 2018 in the next few months. Either way, I'm not sure that it really matters that much. I'm not sure of any specific advantages of being Select, other than a few coupons. I think that there are three levels of Select and it gets better with each level.


----------



## BCL (Jul 26, 2016)

abcnews said:


> I seem to recall that this may have happened to me as well. However it eventually changed to read... 2/28/2018 as the new date. I think that you may see that date change to 2018 in the next few months. Either way, I'm not sure that it really matters that much. I'm not sure of any specific advantages of being Select, other than a few coupons. I think that there are three levels of Select and it gets better with each level.


I had Select Plus for over a year. The niceties included two companion coupons and four class upgrades. The big deal was club access, including the reciprocal agreement with United Club. I used that once. The AGR club coupons don't allow use of United Club.

Select does have the 25% points bonus. Select Plus is 50%. However, I probably can't even renew Select with the elimination of the 100 point minimum.

I also didn't ride Amtrak enough to even make Select last year. However, I got the "soft landing" to Select from Select Plus.


----------



## Tennessee Traveler (Jul 27, 2016)

Good news! I contacted AGR by the AGR contact us form on line and got an email today saying my Select status indeed is good to 2/28/2018.


----------



## BCL (Jul 27, 2016)

I would just note that when it updates can depend on any number of things. Since I got the "soft landing" from Select Plus to Select for 2016, my status wasn't updated from AGR until my Select Plus status expired (March 1). It was saying Select Plus until 2/29/2016. By the next day it said Select until 2/28/2017.


----------

